# Dometic Fridge/Freezer Shelf?



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

We have a Dometic Fridge/Freezer RMD 8505 in the MH and we'd like to fit an extra shelf (A in picture)

I've enquired at one online Dometic spare parts site and they've quoted around £40 delivered and that seems a bit high for a plastic shelf.

Has anyone recently bought Fridge/Freezer Dometic parts, such as a shelf, and if so could you let me know who it was and how much I could expect to pay?

Or is £40 the going rate?


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Keith, 

I have just logged in to the Dometic parts system and generically loaded an RMD 8505 and I can confirm these shelves are expensive, and that price range is to be expected.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try a caravan breakers, I imagine they'll have plenty of shelves sat on the floor doing nothing.

Give these a shout with your dimensions, BTW that email address is correct not a typo :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol: 

We need a salad box for ours, I didn't notice it hadn't got one when we bought it Grr, it'll get a big tupperware box with holes in the lid, probably better anyway.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Try a caravan breakers, I imagine they'll have plenty of shelves sat on the floor doing nothing.
> 
> Give these a shout with your dimensions, BTW that email address is correct not a typo :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:
> 
> We need a salad box for ours, I didn't notice it hadn't got one when we bought it Grr, it'll get a big tupperware box with holes in the lid, probably better anyway.


Good afternoon,

Great suggestion to try a caravan breakers, however the 8XXX series fridges have only been available since 2012 so they may be few and far between.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Am I right in assuming that the widths are pretty similar Chris, you'll have more access to that info more than us, albeit a pain to check.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

No, I have looked at the 2013 Dometic product brochure and the 8XXX series fridges are made with installation widths of 486mm and 523mm however there are also at least three different fridge shelves with regards to depth.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Is the slot wide enough to take a wire shelf out of an ordinary domestic fridge? Try a shelf out of your fridge in the house. If it fits go to local recycling yard and see if they have got a suitable shelf - cut it to size if need be. Likely to only cost a fiver.

DavidL


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

dalspa said:


> Is the slot wide enough to take a wire shelf out of an ordinary domestic fridge? Try a shelf out of your fridge in the house. If it fits go to local recycling yard and see if they have got a suitable shelf - cut it to size if need be. Likely to only cost a fiver.
> 
> DavidL


Good afternoon,

The later fridges featured the plastic shelves, which do not share a common mounting solution with the earlier metal wire shelves. A fridge shelf from a household appliance will undoubtedly be too large an alternative method of mounting would have to be sought.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Would this adjustable one fit? Worth a measure £6.25 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/UNIVERSAL..._Kitchen_Fridges_Freezers&hash=item518a900ecc


----------



## Sloany (May 15, 2010)

Or http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Daewoo-Pl..._Kitchen_Fridges_Freezers&hash=item589edffbf4

Dave


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kieth I'd make one

Apiece of acrylic 

Need to look at ours

Aldra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

You can get adjustable width oven shelves, chrome plated, for about a tenner I think. Leisureshop direct do them I think !!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you find one which is less than in ideal condition, but fits or could be cut/welded to make it fit, you could get it powder coated in white/silver or even get it re-chromed, or as that odd Lancashire woman said use acrylic   might be a bit sweaty though, the acrylic not the woman.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time and effort to supply all the useful replies and links.

I'm probably going to order one of the adjustable shelves and hope it fits all right.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> If you find one which is less than in ideal condition, but fits or could be cut/welded to make it fit, you could get it powder coated in white/silver or even get it re-chromed, or as that odd Lancashire woman said use acrylic   might be a bit sweaty though, the acrylic not the woman.


So drill some b****y holes in it

I am beginning to gently glow 8O

Aldra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> Kev_n_Liz said:
> 
> 
> > If you find one which is less than in ideal condition, but fits or could be cut/welded to make it fit, you could get it powder coated in white/silver or even get it re-chromed, or as that odd Lancashire woman said use acrylic   might be a bit sweaty though, the acrylic not the woman.
> ...


   Don't hide you bushel under a light.

How's that bloke of your doing anyhoo, I've not caught any info recently.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

he's doing Ok Kev

seeing the consultant next month, will then update

sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Sandra, that's good.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I ordered an adjustable plastic coated shelf on Thursday, it arrived this morning and is now happily in position in the fridge.

It cost £8.99 with free postage and the company who wanted to sell me the 'original' Dometic shelf wanted £8.10 just for P&P – so I've saved around £30.

Thanks for the helpful replies.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> I ordered an adjustable plastic coated shelf on Thursday, it arrived this morning and is now happily in position in the fridge.
> 
> It cost £8.99 with free postage and the company who wanted to sell me the 'original' Dometic shelf wanted £8.10 just for P&P - so I've saved around £30.
> 
> ...


Keith

I know that this was some time ago now but do you have the name and/or details of the company where you got your shelf from?

The lower one in my Dometic fridge has cracked and, whilst it can still be used, it impedes the pull out tray below.

The fact that it was heavily loaded with beer at the time is neither here nor there :grin2:

Graham:smile2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

By 'eck Lad, that's going back a bit.

I think it was this one - Daewoo Plastic Coated Fridge Freezer Shelf With Screw Fix Extendable Arms - but you'd need to check the internal dimensions of your beer filled appliance before spending hard earned money on one.

It is still going strong and was worth the pittance we paid for it.

There's some on Amazon at less than a tenner.


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> By 'eck Lad, that's going back a bit.
> 
> I think it was this one - Daewoo Plastic Coated Fridge Freezer Shelf With Screw Fix Extendable Arms - but you'd need to check the internal dimensions of your beer filled appliance before spending hard earned money on one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Keith - it came up on a Google search

Its the same fridge as yours.

Do you have a link to the exact one?

Cheers

Graham:smile2:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

No, I don't have the exact link but as long as the front to back dimension are okay then any will fit - I seem to think it was First4Spares - but it was a few years ago.


:grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KeithChesterfield said:


> No, I don't have the exact link but as long as the front to back dimension are okay then any will fit - I seem to think it was First4Spares - but it was a few years ago.
> 
> :grin2: :grin2: :grin2: :grin2:


Thanks Keith

I think I have it...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fridgemas...ms-/191374218633?_trksid=p2385738.m2548.l4275

I'll do a quick measure on Sunday when I'm with the MH and get one ordered.

Cheers

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi Graham - FWIW, here's the adjustable shelf we bought to suit our Dometic 8551 fridge http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustabl...-Extendable-/311118259266?hash=item487017e442. Fits snugly when adjusted correctly and does the job.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Deefordoggy said:


> Hi Graham - FWIW, here's the adjustable shelf we bought to suit our Dometic 8551 fridge http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Adjustabl...-Extendable-/311118259266?hash=item487017e442. Fits snugly when adjusted correctly and does the job.


Thanks Paul

All well with you?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Deefordoggy (Feb 12, 2017)

GMJ said:


> Thanks Paul
> 
> All well with you?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yes thanks Graham, all's well (sort of) but due to my mother going into a care home a couple of months ago, we're now back living in Wolverhampton and had to move the 'van from Kidwelly to Whitchurch, Shrops, so we could be closer to home but still get away for 4 days a week. Seems to be working well at the moment and the site we're on is fantastic as it's right next to the Llangollen canal.

Take care and enjoy. Happy days.


----------

